# Questions about building a tank from old windows???



## boognishmofo

:roll: So I have been searching the net for anyone else that may have attempted to build a tank out of windows and to my surprise I came up empty. Either this is a stupid idea ( not an uncommon thing) or maybe I am the first to attempt(highly unlikely). 
There is a Home Depot installation center down the street from my home that I drive by every now and then and check the dumpster. I find all kinds of stuff in almost new condition. I have been collecting unbroken windows for a while now and was first thinking of building a greenhouse. I have probably 25 or so most are about 30"x30" +/- some smaller. I placed together five and thought it would make a great tank. from the measurements it would be about 120 gallons +/-.
If i were to sand them down and poly them and silicone them together would this be possible? Ech window is one double pane and I was thinking the wood could act as a brace for each side still needing one maybe two on the top and bottom. I dont know the thickness of each pane but it looks like standard. If needed I would not be opposed to adding a cross brace to each side so it would look like a four panel window.
Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.:wink:


----------



## bearwithfish

the short response is DONT DO IT!!!!!!!! lol really the typical window glass is to thin to withstand any amount of preasure and we are talking great amounts of force lets say the typical gallon of water is about 8.5 pounds and then we look at roughly 120 gallons thats 1020 pounds not counting rock work sand gravel etc....
a typical small tank (up to 55 gallons) has glass that is 1/4 inch and larger tanks are either 3/8 inch or thicker (i have seen 1/2 inch and 3/4 inch used) the idea is doable just not with the materials on hand.. however should you decide to try it please please please use safety gear and fill this bad boy up out side so that you dont flood the house or get hurt...


----------



## boognishmofo

Thanks for the quick response. I was kind of thinking that. I guess it's on to the next idea. Maybe one of picture frame tanks. How many gallons do you think windows would be able to withstand. Is it correct what I have read that it is the heighth of a tank that dramatically increases the pressure. Thanks again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bearwithfish

height has a lot to do with downward pressure however when building cubes the depth and width relate to outward pressure.. after your post i looked around and window glass could be used for tanks in the 2-5 gallon range but i would still be hesitant


----------



## ram50

to be safe I would go with what bear said. But I wouldn't go over 3 gal tank with what your describing


----------



## SinCrisis

im not sure what you are looking to do, are you trying to recycle old stuff to creat a fish tank, or trying to create a fish tank with a unique styling, such as windows on the side instead of just glass or frames on the sides so your tank looks like its in a picture frame?


----------



## boognishmofo

SinCrisis said:


> im not sure what you are looking to do, are you trying to recycle old stuff to creat a fish tank, or trying to create a fish tank with a unique styling, such as windows on the side instead of just glass or frames on the sides so your tank looks like its in a picture frame?


I have had a 55 setup for a couple months now and as Im sure evryone here can relate(my wife sure does not) I have the itch. We have had a terrible couple months starting with her breaking her ankle, then an early miscarriage and for the third i found out I have a tumor in my chest wall. Anyways, this hobby has completly consumed my life and in a very therapeutic healthy way I rhink. I was trying to recycle the windows into a tank if possible. The 55 is nice and all but it really puts limits on amounts of adult fish when you take into consiferation all the gravel rock and other equipment displacing the water volume. I have been thinking of a way for something around double the size. Just an idea that I had and I may try to do a picture frame tank just for the hell of it. I can still use them to cut up for the baffles for a trickle filter.


----------



## Romad

boognishmofo said:


> I have had a 55 setup for a couple months now and as Im sure evryone here can relate(my wife sure does not) I have the itch. We have had a terrible couple months starting with her breaking her ankle, then an early miscarriage and for the third i found out I have a tumor in my chest wall. Anyways, this hobby has completly consumed my life and in a very therapeutic healthy way I rhink. I was trying to recycle the windows into a tank if possible. The 55 is nice and all but it really puts limits on amounts of adult fish when you take into consiferation all the gravel rock and other equipment displacing the water volume. I have been thinking of a way for something around double the size. Just an idea that I had and I may try to do a picture frame tank just for the hell of it. I can still use them to cut up for the baffles for a trickle filter.


Yes this hobby can be very therapeutic. Sorry to hear about your troubles and welcome to the addiction


----------



## bearwithfish

Romad said:


> Yes this hobby can be very therapeutic. Sorry to hear about your troubles and welcome to the addiction


+1

also a great way to add tanks and what not or to make custom tanks is either part by part from a glass shop or craigslist has tanks all the time that are cheap ... if you are looking to build take a broken one and dismantle it for parts you want i was a great tank recently were the guy took the fronts and backs off 2 55's and had the bottom cut by a shop the thing is great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SinCrisis

Ok, well windows are risky as they are generally thinner and will withstand much less pressure than what fish-tanks are normally made of. What you could do, is remove the glass and measure its thickness. My 46g at home uses 3/8th" thick glass and my 20g uses 1/4" glass.

If you move ahead with this project using window glass, you may want to spend a lot of time testing it. Filling it halfway, watching if the glass is bowing, or if it cracks etc. Nothing sucks more than having gallons of water soaking into your floor mixed with broken glass.


Below are some links to creating a glass aquarium, the first is basic construction, the second is a calculator for glass thickness.


Diy build your own glass aquarium

Calculate Aquarium Glass Thickness | Aquarium Tools


----------



## ben

or you could make some kind of terraium out of it and sink a plastic bowl or container to make like a pond you can even make a little waterfall with some rocks and plants and make a little tropical paradise in it with some small fish... you would then just need a stronger base maybe wood


----------

